# George Barnsley's Cornish Works, Sheffield - Jan 2015



## LittleOz (Jan 18, 2015)

The Slow and Steady Northern Tour – Day 2

First and foremost I’d like to thank those who so kindly provided us with intel, without which we would have bumbled about hopelessly and probably ended up amongst graff and needles. Thanks too to Cachewoo for doing all the driving and being such great company. He'll no doubt add some of his shots in due course.

Back onto the M1 from Willington we continued north. Our evening was spent wandering around central Sheffield admiring the fine old architecture. I’ve never seen so many boarded buildings in such a small area; the place is an explorer’s dream, though most did look pretty well secured. A quick recce of the two sites at the top of our list, then it was time for pizza and beer to discuss plans. As we weren’t in the mood for rushing, we agreed there would only be sufficient daylight to do one site justice, so it was a bit of a toss up - both have been done to death but still have plenty to give.

7am finds us still undecided and gazing rather forlornly at the steel shutter which is a good 6’ higher than I’d envisioned from the comfort of my sofa. I’d hoped it would have shrunk a bit overnight but alas no, it’s still looming as high as ever. We know it can be done, but it’s certainly a challenge. It’s not yet light but the people thronging the bus stop and the lights blazing next door are not encouraging. We can’t figure any way of doing this quick and quiet. With regret, valour gives way to discretion and we make our choice. This one will have to wait for another day.

A little depressed at being thwarted, we make our way to the Cornish Works, hoping that George’s lives up to it’s title as ‘gorgeous’. In easy, we mooch around waiting for the light. The sun never does come out all day, but eventually the darkness gives way to some milky insipid daylight and our cameras come out.

I can sum this one up in one phrase. "This is the only explore where I have I felt that I’d actually stepped back in time." 

Hours later we emerge back into the modern day. Time for a late breakfast!



HISTORY  (shamelessly blagged from Andy Kay at http://www.bcd-urbex.com/george-barnsley-sons-cornish-works-sheffield)

George Barnsley & Sons Ltd was founded in 1836 and were originally situated on Wheeldon Street, Sheffield. By 1849 they had moved to the Cornish Works, which were much larger premises. They specialised in the manufacture of files and cutting tools for use in the shoe making industry. There are a number of family names that are known to have deep roots in the Sheffield area, and the Barnsley name is undoubtedly one of them. In 1650 George Barnsley became Master Cutler, a role fulfilled by another George Barnsley in 1883. This George Barnsley was of the second generation of the firm of George Barnsley and Sons, toolmakers. The business grew to become the world’s leading producer of tools for shoemakers. The technological revolution of the 20th century saw a decline in the need for traditional tools. George Barnsley’s survived until 2003 when the premises finally closed.





























































































































Thanks for looking. Sorry it was a bit pic heavy


----------



## krela (Jan 18, 2015)

Nicely done! Love all the old storage rooms.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 18, 2015)

Stunning! I need to get myself back up to Steel City!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 19, 2015)

Cracking job here you some excellent shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 20, 2015)

Can smell the oil and dust from here! Fantastically sharp shots as always, lovely light in there too! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Catmandoo (Jan 23, 2015)

Superb set. Stunning location.


----------



## fannyadams (Jan 24, 2015)

Lovely stuff. You can't beat a bit of Barnsley's!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 24, 2015)

It's up there with the best. Good old GB's.
Cracking set there mate.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 24, 2015)

A superb set here. You should have seen the place in 1960 when operational - that was really stepping back in time! The factory was one of the few places in Sheffield that would 'sell' (almost give away) small pieces of Gauge Plate to impecunious motorbike restorers.

The oft quoted loss of business due to '20th century technological advances' is an over simplification. Both my great grandfather and grandfather were saddlers by profession. My lifelong hobby of repairing leather bookbindings and producing new leather bindings probably started in granddad's small workshop that always smelt of worn leather. The majority of my leather paring knives were handed down to me by my father - family heirlooms almost, they are years old, hold an edge like no modern knife will and yes, I have four Barnsley examples. But this only goes to illustrate the 'nasty cut' so to speak! Leather workers of all types were a very small group even in those far off days - give a newly qualified apprentice a collection of Barnsley's tools and they would have lasted all his working life and that of his son also.This saturation of a limited workforce, with tools that outlasted their owners, was the real reason why Barnsley's factory eventually closed. One can see the same thing happening to some of the more specialised makers of woodworking hand-tools and pocket knives also if you look at the old records.


----------



## skankypants (Jan 24, 2015)

Can never get tired of seeing this place...super snaps.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 25, 2015)

love the storage room great photos thanks


----------

